# رسالة الاقباط الي الاخوان المسلمين الاره



## Coptic Man (21 ديسمبر 2005)

*رسالة الاقباط الي الاخوان المسلمين الاره*

كتب المدعو عبد المنعم ابو الفتوح عضو مكتب الارشاد ( الارهاب ) في جماعه الاخوان المسلمين مقالا تحت عنوان ( رسالة الاخوان المسلمين الي اقباط مصر ) في جريدة الدستور بتاريخ 7/12/2005 .
ونحن نبعث برد علي رسالة هذه الجماعة الارهابية والتي يشهد تاريخ مصر علي دمويتها وعنفها ضد الاقباط وحتي ضد المسلمين انفسهم والذين رأت هذه الجماعه الارهابية انهم يقفون عقبة امام مخططاتهم الاسلامية الارهابية ان اول ردنا علي هذه الجماعة ( الملعونة ) ان الاقباط لن يتعاملوا ابدا مع من لوثوا ايديهم بدماء الاقباط ولن ننسي قيام هذه الجماعة ( الملعونة ) بحرق الاقباط احياء في شوارع مدينة السويس ووضع الاقباط داخل الكنيسة وحرقهم وحرق الكتب المقدسة علي الملأ في الخمسينات واستمرار هذه الجماعة الارهابية في التخطيط والتنفيذ لكل الاعتداءات التي وقعت علي الاقباط وعلي كنائسهم وعلي ممتلكاتهم وكان اخرها ما حدث في كنيسة مارجرجس بمحرم بك بالاسكندرية وما تبعه من اعتداءات الاخوان المسلمين الارهابين علي الكنائس وعلي الاقباط واستخدام شعاراتهم الاسلامية الارهابية الكريهة في اهانة مشاعر الاقباط ومعتقداتهم .
هذه الجماعة الملعونه يقول عبد المنعم ابو الفتوح ( انه تربي فيها وأن الله ( يقصد اله المسلمين ) اكرمني بشرف الانتماء اليها منذ اكثر من ثلاثين عاما ) ويقول ايضا عبد المنعم ابو الفتوح ( ان الاخوان في تاريخهم الطويل لم يمسوا اخوانهم الاقباط بأي سوء لا سمح الله ) !!!!!! 
ياعبد المنعم ابو الفتوح معاذ الله ان نكون اخوانكم لسنا مجرمين ولا ارهابيين ولا سفاكين دماء حتي تقول عنا اننا اخوانكم ولماذا تكذب اذا كانت جرائمكم هذه ضد الاقباط لا تسمي اساءة؟!! ما هي الاساءة اذا؟!! يقول عبد المنعم ابو الفتوح كاذبا كما هو دأب هذه الجماعة الارهابية الملعونة والتي وصف الجميع قادتها واعضاءها بالكذب وخيانة العهود والاتفاقات حتي مع المسلمين انفسهم يقول كاذبا موجها حديثه للاقباط لنردد ( وطن واحد ورب واحد ) لو كنتم صادقين لاثبتم عمليا ان الوطن الواحد به اقباط لهم نفس الحقوق والواجبات ويجب احترام عقائدهم بدلا من التهديد الذي صدر عن جماعتكم الارهابية الملعونة بقطع السنة الاقباط والتهديد بمذابح ضدهم وقد سبق ان طلب احد مرشدي جماعتكم وهو الارهابي مصطفي مشهور الذي ينتظر حسابه امام الله فرض الجزية علي الاقباط وعدم قبولهم في الجيش !!!!!!! 
واذا كان وطن واحد لماذا تصرون علي ان يحكم بشريعة اسلامية حمقاء تخالف عقائد الاقباط وهي اكراه ديني واذا كان وطن واحد لماذا شعاركم هو ( الاسلام هو الحل ) ولماذا لا تكون ( المسيحية هي الحل ) ؟؟!!
لقد قال عبد المنعم ابو الفتوح شيئا مضحكا حتي البكاء علي اكاذيب المسلمين بلا خجل حينما ذكر ان عمرو بن العاص حرر الاقباط وحرر مصر من ظلم الامبراطورية البيزنطية !!!!!! 
لن اكرر ما كتبه ، لكنني لن اجد كلمة صدق ولو لمرة واحدة تخرج من فم احد المسلمين عن علاقة الاسلام والمسلمين بالاقباط في مصر سواء من ( الناحية الدينية – او التاريخية – او الاجتماعية – او الحقوقية )!!!. 
لذلك اقول لعبد المنعم ابو الفتوح ايها الكاذب ان المجرم عمرو بن العاص احتل مصر واذل اقباطها وقتل وسرق وحرق واغتصب وسبي نساء وبنات الاقباط تماما كما يفعل المسلمون بالاقباط حتي اليوم هل هذا تحرير ايها المسلم الكاذب؟؟!! الذي يبيح له دينه هذه الافعال ويبيح له دينه الكذب ( التقية ) اسمع قول الحقيقة التي تعلمونها ولا تقرون بها ان الفظائع التي ارتكبها الرومان في مئات السنين انتم ارتكبتوها في شهر واحد ان ظلم الرومان للاقباط لايقاس بواحد في المليون من ظلم المسلمين للاقباط ان الرومان كانوا اكثر شرفا وترفعا منكم 
الرومان لم يقبلوا مالا عن عقيدتهم او سرقة او رشوة اما انتم قبلتم مالا و سرقة و رشوة وسميتموها جزية 
الرومان عندما كانوا يرون الحقيقة كانوا يقرون بها اما انتم لم تقروا بالحقيقة مرة واحدة 
الرومان انتهي ظلمهم للاقباط وكان في عصور الظلام اما انتم استمر ظلمكم للاقباط اربعة عشر قرنا من الزمان وحتي في عصور الحرية والديموقراطية وحقوق الانسان ما زلتم مستمرين علي نهج المجرم عمرو بن العاص وخلفاء المسلمين و ولاتهم حتي كتابه هذا المقال واذا كان احتلال المجرم عمرو بن العاص هو تحرير لمصر والاقباط فأننا كنا نتمني الا نتحرر ابدا او ان يحررننا أي جيش غير جيش العرب الهمج واي اصحاب عقيدة غير الاسلام 
اننا نسألك سؤال اذا كنت انت وكل المسلمين لا تعترفون بالحقيقة وتقولون عن الاحتلال انه تحرير لمصر والاقباط من ظلم الرومان وانتم كنتم في دولة بعيدة ولم يطلب منكم احد من الاقباط ذلك الا تعتقدون انكم بهذا الكذب تجعلون من حق أي دولة ان تحرر مصر والاقباط من ظلم المسلمين اليس هذا منطقكم غير المقنع وغير الصادق وغير الصحيح ؟؟؟؟!!!

حتي انكم وفي بجاحة كاملة لا نظير لها تريدون ان تقرروا وتفرضوا علينا الحياة التي نعيشها ليس كما نريد نحن بل انتم تريدون ان ترجعوا بنا الي الوراء أربعة عشر قرنا من الزمان تريدون ان تعالجونا بالعلاج الاسلامي المقزز ببول الابل و بالحجامة بدعوي ان مصر دولة اسلامية تريدون ان تغطي المرأة شعرها وتسمحون لها بارضاع الكبار .........الخ 
ما ذنب الاقباط في هذا الجهل والتخلف والارهاب الذي تريدونه لنا ؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!! 
انت تقول رب واحد ان ربنا الله الحقيقي اله الكون الذي نعبده نحن المسيحيون لم يامر بذلك ولا يكمن ان يوافق علي ذلك وشريعتنا المقدسة لا تتوافق مع شريعتكم التي تسمح بذلك وانتم من الاساس تعتبروننا كفرا ومشركين فكيف يكون رب واحد اما اننا علي خطا واما انكم انتم علي خطا وبالتالي انت تعلم ذلك فلماذا تكذب وتقول رب واحد الرب الواحد الحقيقي يا عبد المنعم ابو الفتوح لا يامر بالمحبة والحق والعدل والخير وفي نفس الوقت يأمر بالارهاب والقتل والسرقة والاغتصاب والاعتداء علي حقوق الاخرين اننا نرفض الاساءة الي الله بقولك رب واحد لان الهنا غير الهكم حتي في ديانتك ايها الكاذب قرانكم يقول ( لا اعبد ما تعبدون ) لماذا الكذب ؟؟؟
هل تعتقدون ان الاقباط ممكن ان يصدقوا شيئا مما يقوله المسلمون لا سيما جماعتك الارهابية الملعونة انني اقول وبكل صراحة ان اسلوب تعامل الاقباط مع المسلمين منذ 14 قرنا وحتي الان كان خطا جسيما ادي الي الوضع المأساوي الذي نعيشه اليوم وعليهم ان يغيروا هذا الوضع . 
اننا كاقباط ننظر بدهشه واشمئزاز من هذه الجماعة الارهابية الملعونة التي تحاول ان تفهم الاقباط انها صارت لها اليد الطولي في البلد وغاب عنها ان الاقباط لا يختلف الوضع لديهم بين مسلم واخر لان موقف الاسلام والشريعة الاسلامية الحمقاء معروف من انتهاك حقوق الاقباط واعتبارهم كفار ومشركين وليس لهم حقوق المسلم هذا ما عايشه الاقباط في ظل حكم المسلمين منذ 14 قرنا وحتي اليوم لم يخلو عصر من اضطهاد الاقباط ومع ذلك نقول لهذه الجماعة الارهابية الملعونه ولكل المسلمين سواء كانوا اخوانا او اعوانا ان أي ارهاب او اجرام او اعتداء علي حقوق الاقباط لن يكون بمثل بشاعة اجرام عمرو بن العاص ولا الخليفة المسمي الحاكم بامر اله المسلمين ونحن الهنا قوي هو حفظنا وسوف يحفظنا الي اليوم الذي ينتهي فيه ( الارهاب او الاسلام ) وسوف يبقي الاقباط يعبدون الله الي يوم الحساب الذي سوف يعلن كل خفي وينتهي شر و ارهاب الدين الاسلامي واخيرا رسالتي الي جماعة الاخوان المسلمين الارهابين اننا لم نعد نعيش في عصور الفوضى التي ساعدت علي انتشار الاسلام بحد السيف والعنف والارهاب وفرض العقائد علي الاخرين والعالم المتحضر يعاني من ارهاب الدين الاسلامي والمسلمين ولن يسمح العالم الحر والمتحضر بأن ترجع عجلة الزمن الي الوراء سواء في مصر او في أي بلد من بلاد العالم ومهما كنتم تعيشون في اوهام دينية تظنونها صحيحة فلا الاقباط ولا أي انسان عاقل ومتحضر داخل مصر او خارجها سوف يسمح لكم بأن تتعاملوا مع غيركم بما تتوهمون انه الحل ( اقصد شعار الاسلام هو الحل ) لان شعاركم هذا بالنسبة الينا كاقباط يشبه بأن يقول رجل فاجر لامرأه شريفه ( الزنا هو الحل ) لعل رسالتي وصلت الي هذه الجماعة الارهابية الملعونة ونتمني ان تعود لمصر سمعتها كدولة ذات حضارة وهذا لن يتم الا بالغاء المادة الثانية من الدستور والشريعة الاسلامية الحمقاء وادراج جماعة الاخوان المسلمين الارهابين كمنظمة ارهابية يجب القضاء عليها وتحويل اعضائها الي افراد يؤمنون بحقوق الانسان ويتخلون عن الارهاب والعنف لان استمرارهم سيؤدي حتما الي الكارثة . ليحفظ الله مصر وشعبها القبطي من ارهاب الدين الاسلامي والمسلمين ... 
( الاب يوتا ........ I )

المصدر : منتدي منظمة الولايات المتحدة​


----------

